# Which is the best router for online gaming



## WizardKing78 (Jun 12, 2012)

My present router is a Netgear ADSL 2+. I've been told this isn't a particularly good router for gaming. I'm wondering if someone could point me in the right direction. What I'm looking for is something that will fare well in games such as BF3 and ARMA2.

Many thanks,

WizardKing78


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any router with a N-based network should be fine. When looking for a LAN connection be sure that the router has a 10/100/1000 LAN hookup.

Gaming is all based on internet download speeds. The faster the connection you have from your ISP the less your lag will be.

When buying a new router you can go wrong with Linksys, ASUS, Netgear.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Linksys and Netgear routers are the two I'd recommend, as Masterchief said you can't go wrong with them.

The higher end (and more expensive) routers will, of course, generally give you better speeds and signals, but a mid range wireless N will be fine for most (if not all) gaming.


----------



## WizardKing78 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I've got a Netgear DG834G. Is that good enough? Would I see a noticeable improvement in performance (lag) if I invested in a better router?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

If you are using the wireless connection for gaming a router which supports 802.11n protocol will allow for higher connection speed and have a stronger signal. If you are using the wired connection or your current equipment does not support 802.11n, then you will see little (if any) improvement.


----------



## WizardKing78 (Jun 12, 2012)

gcavan said:


> If you are using the wireless connection for gaming a router which supports 802.11n protocol will allow for higher connection speed and have a stronger signal. If you are using the wired connection or your current equipment does not support 802.11n, then you will see little (if any) improvement.


I use a wire. Could that be having a negative effect on performance?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

A wired connection is actually better for gaming, as pieces of network data can more easily be interrupted with a wireless connection.


----------



## WizardKing78 (Jun 12, 2012)

Jason09 said:


> A wired connection is actually better for gaming, as pieces of network data can more easily be interrupted with a wireless connection.


As I suspected.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

If your PC is near your modem, an Ethernet connection or direct wired connection, would be ideal. You can get almost twice the data transfer speed than getting connection through a router. If it isn't in the vicinity of a router, then yeah shopping for a high quality router is a great idea. You can also get specialized gaming modems like the Motorola Surfboard if you want to go that route.


----------



## WizardKing78 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Carpetfizz.

Thanks for the suggestion but I'll continue to use a router, simply because it negates the need for a firewall and it generally more secure than a direct connection.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

WizardKing78 said:


> Hi Carpetfizz.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion but I'll continue to use a router, simply because it negates the need for a firewall and it generally more secure than a direct connection.


No problem Wizard, best of luck.


----------

